# Excellent Photoshop Tutorial



## photoexpertguy (Oct 31, 2009)

*Read this tutorial on PEG - The Photo Expert Guy (see Digital Techniques - Part 3 of 3)*

It explains how this image was created:







Try to apply it in your own work. 

PEG - The Photo Expert Guy


----------

